# Immortal Jellyfish



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

turritopsis nutricula

it can regenerate parts of its body like a salamander regenerating a leg

but

it regenerates its whole body

keeps cycling as baby to adult

pretty much lives forever

http://green.yahoo.com/blog/guest_bloggers/26/the-world-s-only-immortal-animal.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turritopsis_nutricula


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

thats awesome! D:


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Biological immortality

Most jellyfish species have a relatively fixed life span, which varies by species from hours to many months (long-lived mature jellyfish spawn every day or night (the time is also rather fixed and species-specific)[16]. The medusa of Turritopsis nutricula is the only form known to have developed the ability to return to a polyp state, by a specific transformation process that requires the presence of certain cell types (tissue from both the jellyfish bell surface and the circulatory canal system). Careful laboratory experiments have revealed that all stages of the medusae, from newly-released to fully-mature individuals, can transform back into polyps.[17] The transforming medusa is characterized first by deterioration of the bell and tentacles, with subsequent growth of a perisarc sheet (see hydroid) and stolons, and finally feeding polyps. Polyps further multiply by growing additional stolons, branches and then polyps, to form colonial hydroids. This ability to reverse the life cycle (in response to adverse conditions) is probably unique in the animal kingdom, and allows the jellyfish to bypass death, rendering Turritopsis nutricula potentially biologically immortal. Studies in the laboratory showed that 100% of specimens could revert to the polyp stage, but so far the process has not been observed in nature, in part because the process is quite rapid and field observations at the right moment in time unlikely.[18] In spite of this remarkable ability, most Turritopsis medusae are likely to fall victim to the general hazards of life as plankton, including being eaten by other animals, or succumbing to disease.

-Wikipedia


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I wonder if these guys ever lived from dinosaur age up to now...


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Wouldn't be impossible. Just depends on when they first "appeared" and a bit of luck I suppose.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

mmm sexyyy unkillable


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

How does the genetic information of a cloned animal not degrade over thousands of years though? Especially if it has to keep reading the entire thing and remaking itself. Wouldn't it end up with all kinds of errors?

I guess the same can be said of parthogenic animals like marbled crays though. And isn't true..


----------

